# How should I eat?



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

How should I eat?
a very quick and clear answer:
A person needs: 
0. Water 
1. Proteins are a building block for your body 
2. Carbohydrates are the energy of your body 
-----
1-2. When you eat a lot of proteins, your body does not digest them, but throws them out in the form of poop... 
When you eat a lot of carbohydrates, your body stores them as FAT. 

4. Mineral salts - they are needed for your bones. 
5. Vitamins - they are needed for acceleration and intake of other food, 
6. Spices - they are needed so that you do not "get tired of food" 
7. The method of cooking - they are needed in the national cuisine


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

I am a very polite person who fulfilled My mission in the war 35 years ago...
Now I live in the Forest, so questions about "Survival" are interesting to me and I listen to American cowboys...
... until World War 3 began


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

I see no mention of the five basic food groups.
1. Chocolate
2. Ice Cream
3. Soda
4. Candy
5. Chips


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

Real Old Man said:


> I see no mention of the five basic food groups.
> 1. Chocolate
> 2. Ice Cream
> 3. Soda
> ...


your answer is the answer of a "typical American."..
I don't agree with you, but I respect your Opinion, since I live in Russia.
There is Freedom of Speech in Russia
--------
*if you eat like this, you will turn into THIS*


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

Real Old Man said:


> I see ...


Do you know how to drink Russian Vodka?    
why are Americans so fat and American women ugly?


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

But we digress from the Topic... Is this a "Survivalist Forum"? 
I am interested in the discussion about the number of calories/joules that your Body consumes...
---
It should be noted that all these calculations *were made in the USSR by Comrade Stalin, then America accepted them.. *
Well, Americans, let's talk?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

@Liberzon you are in the wrong place if you are looking for the typical American.


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

Real Old Man said:


> I see no mention of the five basic food groups.
> 1. Chocolate
> 2. Ice Cream
> 3. Soda
> ...





Auntie said:


> @Liberzon you are in the wrong place if you are looking for the typical American.


I like to walk on American forums.


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

Auntie said:


> @Liberzon you are in the wrong place if you are looking for the typical American.


This is a survivalist forum... I will teach Americans how to cook "axe soup"


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

Auntie said:


> @Liberzon you are in the wrong place if you are looking for the typical American.


don't be afraid... I am not a hacker and not with the FSB of Russia


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

Auntie said:


> @Liberzon you are in the wrong place if you are looking for the typical American.


Я Очень Честный и Порядочный Человек


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

Auntie said:


> @Liberzon you are in the wrong place if you are looking for the typical American.


by the way... are there more Donkeys or Elephants on your forum?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

If you are here for discussions and exchange of ideas you are welcome to be part of our forum. If you are here to cause problems then perhaps the best thing to do is move on. I am not afraid of a person sitting behind a keyboard. I respectfully request you continue to type in English. A good, authentic recipe for( pelmeni would be appreciated.


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

Auntie said:


> If you are here for discussions and exchange of ideas you are welcome to be part of our forum. If you are here to cause problems then perhaps the best thing to do is move on. I am not afraid of a person sitting behind a keyboard. I respectfully request you continue to type in English. A good, authentic recipe for( pelmeni would be appreciated.


Oh I'm really sorry


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

The moderator of this forum admitted that Americans eat the devil... 
I wonder what Real Americans eat


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

Why are Americans so fat and American women UGLY?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If you continue to spam the forum with multiple posts which are only intended to harass or argue, your time here will be short-lived.


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

Kauboy said:


> If you continue to spam the forum with multiple posts which are only intended to harass or argue, your time here will be short-lived.


Deleted. Not in english


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Liberzon said:


> Мальчик ты мне более неинтересен... Не напрягайся


You're losing your luster too.


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

Guys, I know this forum very well, the software platform of this forum, as well as the Host of this forum


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

Kauboy said:


> You're losing your luster too.


НЕ НАДО СО МНОЙ СПОРИТЬ


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Liberzon said:


> НЕ НАДО СО МНОЙ СПОРИТЬ


There is no argument, ant.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I have animals to feed. Kauboy, you know where the hammer is.


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

ВСЕ... Админка и Модералка открылись


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

Auntie said:


> I have animals to feed. Kauboy, you know where the hammer is.


Мальчик ты такой глупый что воняешь на весь мир


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

Auntie said:


> I have animals to feed. Kauboy, you know where the hammer is.


ору со щенка


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

Auntie said:


> I have animals to feed. Kauboy, you know where the hammer is.


СЛИВАЙ ВОДУ ДУРАШКА


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

Auntie said:


> I have animals to feed. Kauboy, you know where the hammer is.


я сделал работу и ущел...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> If you continue to spam the forum with multiple posts which are only intended to harass or argue, your time here will be short-lived.


This was your warning.
Like most trolls, it wasn't heeded.
Chill out for a week.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

Liberzon said:


> Мальчик ты такой глупый что воняешь на весь мир


Ты приходишь сюда, чтобы называть людей глупыми, и это только выставляет тебя дураком

^"You come here to call people stupid only makes you look like a fool"


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Liberzon said:


> Guys, I know this forum very well, the software platform of this forum, as well as the Host of this forum


Is that a Threat ?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Liberzon said:


> Я Очень Честный и Порядочный Человек


Я старый толстый белый чувак, который занимается этим дерьмом дольше, чем ты был на этой планете.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Liberzon said:


> Guys, I know this forum very well, the software platform of this forum, as well as the Host of this forum


Если необходимо обуздать насильственные преступления, это может сделать только предполагаемая жертва. Преступник не боится ни полиции, ни судьи, ни присяжных. Поэтому его нужно научить бояться своей жертвы».


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

Real Old Man said:


> Я старый толстый белый чувак, который занимается этим дерьмом дольше, чем ты был на этой планете.


Ruskies like him need to keep playing with their Putin doll and beware of the old fat guys.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Pretty high drama on that one. Ruskies spies are everywhere. Good job rooting him out.


----------



## rucusworks (Oct 3, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> This was your warning.
> Like most trolls, it wasn't heeded.
> Chill out for a week.


Ha nice . This feller obviously picked the wrong forum to come and sh*t stir. Only a week ban though?? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rucusworks said:


> Ha nice . This feller obviously picked the wrong forum to come and sh*t stir. Only a week ban though??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


A week is standard for 1st offense after a warning.


----------



## Koefe (Jul 20, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> A week is standard for 1st offense after a warning.


i have a feeling he will be back once that week is up… lol


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Koefe said:


> i have a feeling he will be back once that week is up… lol


Maybe, and if he remains within he rules, he's welcome.


----------



## nondakotagroer (Jan 11, 2022)

Lets start a poll...how many hours will he last before seeing the hammer again.

I say about 4 hours, depending on what time of day.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

It is my very strong opinion that men who behave like this, whose only purpose is to try to get a rise out of others, do it because they can't seem to get a rise themselves. No wonder the Russian ladies all seem to want to marry American men. Poor fella. Gotta feel a bit sorry for him, eh?


----------



## nondakotagroer (Jan 11, 2022)

I agree with you ItsJustMe


ItsJustMe said:


> No wonder the Russian ladies all seem to want to marry American men.


After the past week, forget Russian women...I am an old single man.. Ukrainian women have the heart I admire. I don't feel sorry for him. He can try to antagonize from the keyboard...but on this site...I don't think he will get the reaction that he wants.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ItsJustMe said:


> Gotta feel a bit sorry for him, eh?


I only feel sorry for those who had no choice in their misery.
He's made repeated decisions to end up where he is.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Just ignore him, he'll go away when he finds out he is irrelevant !


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

One Shot said:


> Ruskies like him need to keep playing with their Putin doll and beware of the old fat guys.


I'm to old to give a crap about other folks.
Too tired to run and hide.
And just cranky enough to woop a dozen or more of el puto's finest.

Also folks in prison know that the old man doesn't play fair and square


----------

